# frog crankbaits - any pics?



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm looking ahead to the summer pond largemouth surface action and think I'll try making my first frog crankbait. I was looking through a book on old lures yesterday at the library and came acrosss something similar to this.

I'm still up in the air about a couple of things and wanted to see if anyone here had any experience. I would love to see pics of any frog lures.

The first thing I'm up in the air on is whether or not to make the legs jointed. I think jointed legs would be better but since this is my first attempt at a frog lure I'd like to keep things simple.

The second thing that I'd like to try is to make the lip so that it is slightly pointing back so that it brings the back of the lure up as it is reeled in. About the angle a subsurface crankbait lip is at but pointed slightly back instead of slightly forward. This coupled with jointed legs (or even non jointed) should cause a commotion between the legs and the surface of the water. 

My other idea after I try the above is to use a small buzzbait blade (like those found on 1/8 oz buzzers) and mount it behind the butt in a fixed position pointing straight back so that it bangs against the legs. But with this I'm worried about wearing through the wooden legs. This could be done with or without a lip. I'm concerned that the big body of the frog may block much of the water flow and not cause the blade to turn however.

Any suggestions or pictures appreciated.

I think I would use a single treble (probably #4, maybe #2) and not put any hooks on the legs.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Etch is the man when it comes to frog lures. Check out this link http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=99839&highlight=etch Click on his user name and hit "find more posts by etch" to see some more of his work.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

I second the Etch threads, i have about 10 of his plugs and they are bullet proof, not to mention all hand carved.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for the info - Etch's frogs are amazing!!!


----------

